# Schnur wickelt sich von selbst ab was hilft dagegen!



## Felix Schmid (23. Mai 2016)

die achnur wickelt sich von selbst ab kann ich sie eig mit etwas beschmieren oder eine neue muss her?:r#q:c#d


----------



## Andal (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schnur wickelt sich von selbst ab was hilft dagegen!*

Du hast ein bisschen zu viel und möglicherweise zu dicke Schnur etwas zu locker auf einer vielleicht zu kleinen Spule.


----------



## PirschHirsch (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schnur wickelt sich von selbst ab was hilft dagegen!*

Und/oder eine recht fette bzw. steife (und evtl. nicht gewässerte) Mono nach dem Aufspulen nicht ausreichend lang vor dem konkreten Einsatz auf der Rolle ruhen lassen.

Kann hier ja eigentlich nur um Mono gehen...


----------



## phirania (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schnur wickelt sich von selbst ab was hilft dagegen!*

Meine Achnur bleibt immer auf  der Rolle..:q


----------



## zokker (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schnur wickelt sich von selbst ab was hilft dagegen!*

120 Minuten, in den auf 180 Grad vorgeheizten Herd. Dann sollte es gehen ... oder so ...


----------



## phirania (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schnur wickelt sich von selbst ab was hilft dagegen!*



zokker schrieb:


> 120 Minuten, in den auf 180 Grad vorgeheizten Herd. Dann sollte es gehen ... oder so ...



Dazu noch etwas Atomkleber aus der Tube und die Schnur hält....


----------



## donak (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schnur wickelt sich von selbst ab was hilft dagegen!*

Die Frage könnte auch heissen: " Ich habe mir eine neue Schnur aufgespult. Nun habe ich folgendes Problem, sie springt quasi von selbst von der Spule, was habe ich falsch gemacht?

Die Gegenfrage könnte heissen: " Um was für eine Schnur handelt es sich und wie wurde sie aufgespult?


----------



## zokker (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schnur wickelt sich von selbst ab was hilft dagegen!*

Felix, jetzt mal im Ernst. Dein Problem löst sich von selbst. Die Schnur war bestimmt noch nicht lange genug auf der Spule, das ist dann immer so. Nach 1-2 Tagen hat sie sich dann dem Spulendurchmesser angepasst. 
Gruß ...


----------



## zandertex (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schnur wickelt sich von selbst ab was hilft dagegen!*

Die spule immer mit dem gesicht nach unten legen, dann die schnur durch die finger gleitend aufspulen.
Nie mit nem stift durch die spule.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schnur wickelt sich von selbst ab was hilft dagegen!*

An den besseren Rollen bzw. an deren Rollenspulen gibt es auch einen Schnurclip, der hält sogar widerspenstige Monofile auf der Spule. 

Für den lästigen Fall, dass kein Schnurhalteclip an der Spule angebaut ist, tut es ein Haltegummi um die Spule. 
Alleine deswegen schon sollte man solche unvollständigen Rollenmodelle nicht mehr kaufen, dann stirbt das aus.


----------



## captn-ahab (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schnur wickelt sich von selbst ab was hilft dagegen!*

Ich weiß was du meinst, habe bei einer Rolle gerade des selbe Problem.

Den Vergleich hatte ich dann neulich am Wasser, denke ich liege mit meiner Vermutung richtig 

Rute 1: Schnur bleibt auf der Rolle, auch wenn der Bügl mal offen ist.
Markenschnur

Rute 2: die Schnur kräuselt sich und springt runter, sobald der Bügel offen ist und die Schnur nicht mit der Hand gestrafft ist.
billige Schnur

Ergebnis:
Deine Schnur ist scheibenkleister?


----------



## jkc (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schnur wickelt sich von selbst ab was hilft dagegen!*


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schnur wickelt sich von selbst ab was hilft dagegen!*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> An den besseren Rollen bzw. an deren Rollenspulen gibt es auch einen Schnurclip, der hält sogar widerspenstige Monofile auf der Spule.
> 
> Für den lästigen Fall, dass kein Schnurhalteclip an der Spule angebaut ist, tut es ein Haltegummi um die Spule.
> Alleine deswegen schon sollte man solche unvollständigen Rollenmodelle nicht mehr kaufen, dann stirbt das aus.



Nicht dein Ernst, oder?


----------



## hirschkaefer (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schnur wickelt sich von selbst ab was hilft dagegen!*



captn-ahab schrieb:


> Ich weiß was du meinst, habe bei einer Rolle gerade des selbe Problem.
> 
> 
> Ergebnis:
> Deine Schnur ist scheibenkleister?



Das ist aber nur deine persönliche Erfahrung. Mir war das mit einer teuren Schnur passiert. Es war halt nur etwas zu viel Schnur drauf.


----------



## Nelearts (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schnur wickelt sich von selbst ab was hilft dagegen!*

Also jetzt mal ernsthaft, ohne Angabe von Schnurstärke, Rollengröße, Schnurqualität können wir hier noch stundenlang über Backofentemperaturen, Kleberqualitäten, Schnurclips etc. rumrätseln. Könnte natürlich jetzt den Tipp geben, die Schnur mit einer Spannung von 120Nm neu aufzuspulen. Bringt aber auch nix hier.
Wenn man hier mal Infos zu Schnurstärke, Rollengröße und Schnurmarke bekommt, dann kommt man wahrscheinlich schnell zum Ziel, nämlich der LÖSUNG.

Gruß,
Nelearts


----------

